# night train is a rapist



## Adam Wynona May (Sep 5, 2018)

Okay so I was at the national gathering in Georgia and ended up chilling with this kid named night train in his tent and passed out. Woke up with sleep paralysis to being fingered. Could have been a misunderstanding but it was still assault and traumatizing. He's got a fucked up eye and a dog named angel. I don't have any pics but he was pale with dark hair and the fucked up eye which is s v noticable trait. Don't remember any tattoos but I'm sure he had some, didn't have any face piercings or tats tho.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 5, 2018)

im sorry that happend to you, theres no misunderstanding. he assaulted you.


----------



## Skelevision (Sep 5, 2018)

thank you for sharing your experience & making the community aware. night train also tried to assault me at the same gathering after taking me to a spot real far from others. & i just met a sister who was roofied by him. this guy is really really bad news. he's 24, praises gerry like god, & has a distinguishable face scar under his left eye from falling off a train though even if he decides to change his road name. 
stay safe


----------



## Adam Wynona May (Sep 5, 2018)

Skelevision said:


> thank you for sharing your experience & making the community aware. night train also tried to assault me at the same gathering after taking me to a spot real far from others. & i just met a sister who was roofied by him. this guy is really really bad news. he's 24, praises gerry like god, & has a distinguishable face scar under his left eye from falling off a train though even if he decides to change his road name.
> stay safe


I'm glad I decided to make this post because I assumed for so long it was probably an accident and blamed myself.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 5, 2018)

Adam Wynona May said:


> I'm glad I decided to make this post because I assumed for so long it was probably an accident and blamed myself.



do not ever blame yerself for what happend to you dude. what he did was in no way yer fault no matter what was going on before you passed out.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 6, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> do not ever blame yerself for what happend to you dude. what he did was in no way yer fault no matter what was going on before you passed out.



I was just about to say the same thing.

I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorry you had to deal with this shit and thanks for coming forward. Speaking up just might keep someone else from having to go through what you did.


----------



## RhiannonS99 (Sep 30, 2018)

So. Hi. I couldn't find the link to add to this thread about a certain male named Night train, scar under his left eye, dog named Angel.
Met him at Georgia Nationals in July, we hung out, I thought he was okay to say the least, but fuck I was wrong dude. He called me his wife, tried getting me to go to Canada with him but that's not the worst part yet.
I was walking down to kiddie village when I realized he was following me. I kept walking trying to ignore him. He followed me all the way to the kitchen, told me to sit (mind you I was severely dehydrated after a night of dosing) I didn't think anything wrong of it. He got up, got me a drink and told me that he was worried about me.
Weird ass vibe that I ignored right there. Me being my naive self I drank what he gave me, to only start feeling absolutely terrible, I realized he must have done something to my drink. I kept trying to get up (against his wishes.) But I finally did. I got help from red moon lodge to get to my now partner. Don't fucking trust anyone named night train.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 1, 2018)

Pretty sure someone else made a post about this character. Hope this guy becomes unwelcomed in the communities he preys on.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 1, 2018)

There is definitely another thread I am going to merge this thread with the older one so all the information is consolidated.


----------



## TurdTheTallKid (Feb 17, 2019)

That's tough sis. Keep your head up and keep smiling.


----------



## Iamjaime (May 18, 2020)

Adam Wynona May said:


> Okay so I was at the national gathering in Georgia and ended up chilling with this kid named night train in his tent and passed out. Woke up with sleep paralysis to being fingered. Could have been a misunderstanding but it was still assault and traumatizing. He's got a fucked up eye and a dog named angel. I don't have any pics but he was pale with dark hair and the fucked up eye which is s v noticable trait. Don't remember any tattoos but I'm sure he had some, didn't have any face piercings or tats tho.


Honey, this happened to me twice while traveling. Once my shirt up & someone twisting my nipple, another time someone’s tongue in my mouth. To this day (20 years) I still swing when I get touched anywhere in my sleep. In Los Angeles there was a guy who was known for doing this to girls. I confronted him once, honestly angry that my other male friends still hung out with him despite knowing he did these things to many many of their female friends. He said to me. “There is nothing like the look on a girls face when she wakes up and your finger is inside her.” And I know he was trying to piss me off but I also know he meant it. Fuck. I forget his name right now. It will come back to me & I’ll put it up here. It was 10 years ago but he might still be around. A black stocky guy in hollywood.
unfortunately for us girls, we are not safe traveling or drinking & passing out with friends. Always carry weapons, many, always have extra hidden, and when the cops take them, which they will, tell the officer how he is leaving you vulnerable to rape (this has gotten my knives returned twice) and buy more immediately. Taser, bear spray, knives...never ever be without. Keep one under whatever u use as a pillow too.


----------



## trexgod (Nov 4, 2020)

I saw that guy in Denver last September, rode freight with him all the way to Lincoln Nebraska, he started acting real sketch so I ditched him, last heard he was heading to NY state


----------

